# My attempt at a fursuit head



## Road Kill (Oct 7, 2011)

I am new here and obviously new to making fur suits! This will (hopefully) be my zombie roadkill possum character. I made the frame out of basic materials that I found in the garage -- flexible cardboard, duct tape, and reflecty plastic stuff for the eyes -- the inside is lined with soft felt and tomorrow if I can get out to the craft store I'll buy some fake fur (although I also have some natural possum fur I plan on using for certain features, like the eyebrows and forehead.)

So what do you think so far? Does it have potential or is it an epic failure?? Any suggestions on how I could improve this, or should I just scrap it and start over? I do love the eyes the way they reflect in any light thats shined on them, but I'm not sure I'm happy with the mouth or the shape of the cheek parts. Might look better once it has fur on, I just don't know!!   

(I'll upload a ref. sheet of this character tomorrow so you can see what he's ideally supposed to look like)


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2011)

*CARDBOARD IS NOT A FURSUIT MATERIAL*
IT ABSORBS SWEAT AND MELTS
AND DUCTAPE GIVES OFF TOXIC FUMES THAT IN THE CONFINES OF A FURSUIT HEAD WITH MINIMAL AIR FLOW WILL KILL MANY BRAIN CELLS


----------



## Smelge (Oct 7, 2011)

It has potential, but you need to look at how real animals look. Plus card probably won't last long, so it will only be good as a short-term thing.

On the down side, I have to keep hiding your picture, cos it's kinda weirding me out.

And there's nothing wrong with duct tape. Real men use it for everything. TV aerial snaps? Duct tape. Door handle falls off? Duct tape. Need to shave your crotch? Duct tape. It has a thousand and one uses, all manly.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 7, 2011)

What the hell

Also I was just about to ask if there were any zombie furs. Huh.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 8, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS

There are links there that will help answer some of your questions.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2011)

It was a try. the eyes look neat, but the muzzle is too long and narrow, the ears look weird, and there's a lot of other problems. 
the biggest problem is the tape and cardboard. Pleeeeease don't use cardboard and duct tape. 
buy 1' soft foam and hot glue. it's cheap and will last longer.


----------



## Road Kill (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay so I guess this one can use some improvements! I don't get why everyone seems so "offended" at the cardboard construction though -- I mean, there's no written rule that says you can't make a mask out of whatever material you choose!  I showed it to a friend of mine and she was like "OMG don't use cardboard!!!" -- but honestly, I'm not really a furry, I just like making animal and character costumes, and I was only going to wear this for Halloween and a couple of other events. It's not like I'm a serious fursuiter who would wear this at _every_ gathering or convention. 
 Also I lined the inside with felt so the cardboard doesn't actually come in contact with my skin. 

If I WAS totally into wearing fursuits more regularly then yes I would spend money on decent matierals. But as it is, I'd rather save my money for things that are more meaningful to me. 

I was mainly asking for critique on the design of the face, not the materials. I guess I should have been more clear on this. I do see what you mean about the nose being too long, and I will ajust this, along with the ears. I haven't gotten around to uploading a ref picture of him yet, but I will when I get a chance.


----------



## Sar (Oct 9, 2011)

Good,
Now copy the design onto foam.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 9, 2011)

Road Kill said:


> Okay so I guess this one can use some improvements! I don't get why everyone seems so "offended" at the cardboard construction though -- I mean, there's no written rule that says you can't make a mask out of whatever material you choose!  I showed it to a friend of mine and she was like "OMG don't use cardboard!!!" -- but honestly, I'm not really a furry, I just like making animal and character costumes, and I was only going to wear this for Halloween and a couple of other events. It's not like I'm a serious fursuiter who would wear this at _every_ gathering or convention.
> Also I lined the inside with felt so the cardboard doesn't actually come in contact with my skin.
> 
> If I WAS totally into wearing fursuits more regularly then yes I would spend money on decent matierals. But as it is, I'd rather save my money for things that are more meaningful to me.
> ...



Don't endanger your health by using unsafe materials. :c it may be more expensive to buy better materials but at least you will be safer.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems like a start, I'm sure my first attempt won't be so close to what I really want :s


----------



## Road Kill (Oct 9, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Don't endanger your health by using unsafe materials. :c it may be more expensive to buy better materials but at least you will be safer.



Seriously, I work with knives and chemicals and dead animals as a job (taxidermist) and I haven't even gotten sick from that, so I don't think a few ounces of cardboard and duct tape worn for an hour or so at a time is gonna hurt me!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 9, 2011)

Road Kill said:


> Seriously, I work with knives and chemicals and dead animals as a job (taxidermist) and I haven't even gotten sick from that, so I don't think a few ounces of cardboard and duct tape worn for an hour or so at a time is gonna hurt me!



Well, I've never made a fursuit head before, but the people in this thread have and I'd really trust their advice on this. But whether or not you take it is up to you.


----------



## Sar (Oct 9, 2011)

soundfox said:


> Seems like a start, I'm sure my first attempt won't be so close to what I really want :s


 even if you have the craft skills of a dead fish you can still make a really good head. Just don't rush making it and listen to constructive criticism.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 9, 2011)

The problem with cardboard is it harbors mold and mold is deadly. Use plastic canvas rather than the cardboard- its thin and can be molded and sewn/glued and its got tons of holes in it to allow for breathing. Taxidermy work does not deal with mold

taxidermy/=/fursuits


----------



## Smelge (Oct 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> taxidermy/=/fursuits



Unless you plan on climbing inside a dead bear or something.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Unless you plan on climbing inside a dead bear or something.



only for warmth


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't see why you would waste time and materials on a head you can only wear a few times before it becomes a hazard. The shape is pretty good and you are obviously skilled, but I would recreate this with foam and plastic mesh before going any further.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Just because you aren't planning on wearing it much think about it. If you make a decent safe costume when your done with it you'll not only feel like you made something that was worth it but you can always try to sell it to other people who would love a fursuit head.


----------



## Road Kill (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't think about using plastic mesh, we may even have some laying around the house somewhere with my mom's old sewing stuff, I'll have to see. I've yet to get out to the craft store to buy the faux fur (kind of a long-ish drive from where I am) but when I go there I'll look and see if they've got the plastic mesh if I can't find it here at home. 
I do appreciate _constructive_ criticism, I just don't like it when people freak out over something but give no or very few suggestions on what I can do to fix it. 

But hey, at least I know not to cover the entire thing in _real_ fur even though I have tons of it! That was how I attempted my first fursuit mask and it looked neat but was WAY too hot to wear! (real fur is nice as a hat or a coat...NOT covering your whole entire head though!) 

Here's a picture of what it looked like. It's on Ebay now, just selling it for parts!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay. People freak out because we have seen too many people say "It's just cardboard and tape". They end up having their work fall apart later, or worse getting very sick (I recall someone getting a naaaasty infection on their face because the materials absorbed the sweat and stuff). It all goes to hell, but not before they showed off the creation and made others think it was okay. People just don't understand how serious it is.

You might be used to having chemicals around, but are they in a trapped area around your face with little ventilation? Things can and have gone terribly wrong with these materials. 
You may not be planning on wearing it a lot but cardboard works Once. It absorbs sweat and starts to mold, there's no way to wash it. It will absorbs the smell, sweat, and all that nasty stuff even if it isn't directly touching your face.  There's no point in putting in any effort when it will fall apart. 
You don't have to wear it often, but what if you feel like selling it after. With mesh or foam your head would last longer and you could make back the money spent. With cardboard and tape, you're just left with a piece that falls apart. 
In terms of offering little to no help, that's not true. There have been plenty of offers for better materials. 
Plastic mesh and soft foam are both really great materials, very cheap and mailable.


----------

